# how much $ per pound for brisket?



## brett_s

How much do you guys pay per pound for a whole untrimmed brisket?  I can't find it around here for under $4.00 a pound, and that seems awfull pricey to me.

I always make pork and chicken, but I really want to try to make a brisket.   But at that price, it's pretty hard to experiment with.

Thanks,
Brett


----------



## willkat98

I saw it at $3.89 last week and nearly had a heart attack.

Brett, I am somewhat familiar with the Sheboygan/Kohler area, but not enough to know if there is a Costco or Sam's Club nearby.

Costco here in ChiTown runs about $2.49 for some pretty nice cryovac flats.


----------



## bob-bqn

The price of brisket went up .30 cents a pound around here about two months ago, now we're paying $1.58 a pound.


----------



## bbqblitz

3.29$ lb Canadian for brisket roast.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Where are you looking?

At my local Wal-Mart, when they have it, it is now $1.58 a lb for whole packers.  They use to be $1.28.  Another local Wal-Mart only carries the flats, at $3.18 a pound.

A local meat market carries the whole packer for $1.99 a pound.

Keep looking and ask around.


----------



## jminion

Right now getting choice for $1.89 to $1.99 a pound but can get American Kobe for $2.79 to $2.99 a pound. Find the wholesaler and buy by the case.
Jim


----------



## grandmaster

Holy smokes!  Those are some crazy prices.  I just got back from Costco and their whole briskets were $1.38/pound.  Hmm, maybe I should go stock up before the prices go up.


----------



## texasbeachbum

Around Houston and Galveston I am paying $1.58 to $1.99 per lb. For packers.


----------



## mrgrumpy

Ok, I have to rub it in.... 

I was at the local Wally World yesterday.  We had to run in for a few quick items.  Of course, I cruised the meat counter as usual.

I spotted a brisket packer marked down so I picked it up and tossed it in the buggy.  I glanced back and another one was poking out from under another cut of meat.  I nabbed it as well.  I looked at the price (regular $1.58 per lb), and it was marked down to $1.11 per pound...  :shock:   :shock:   :shock: 

I looked some more, but couldn't find any, I was gong to get all I could at that price.... So, my freezer is now stocked for a while, as I had just got 4 at the $1.58 price, cooked one on Friday, and picked up 2 more.  

It pays to keep your eyes open, and don't be bashful when they are marked down.  I will grab a good buy anytime....

Bill


----------



## delaware smoker

Wal-mart here sells brisket for $4.00and change.They can't keep it in the store.Sams isn't any cheaper.I wonder what everyone is doing with the briskets.
Bill


----------



## bwayne83

Bought a whole case at SAM'S yesterday for $1.32lb for choice cut.


----------



## jminion

Question? What grade are you buying, selects or choice?
Jim


----------



## bwayne83

Jim that price was for choice cut brisket.


----------



## Dutch

bwayne83, Welcome to Smoking Meat Forums! When you get a change head up to "Roll Call" and introduce yourself to the other members.

Thanks~


----------



## jminion

What we will find is brisket price will very based on where you live and the grade that is most available. Cattle country will normally have better prices.
Jim


----------



## soflaquer

The Full Packer Briskets I'm picking up for my Memorial Day Bash, are running $1.58/Lb. at Wally World.  Jim Minion is correct, prices will always vary dependent on your locale and proximity to Cattle Country.

Jeff


----------



## brett_s

Wow.  At those prices, it's almost worth having a few whole briskets flash frozen, packaged and Fed'x to me.  Does anyone know of any decent butcher shops that do this?

I'm almost afraid to ask what you guys pay for steaks.  A decent New York Strip (not top shelf, just choice) is about $10 a pounds.  If you want good beef, you are looking at nearly $15-20 a pound around here.

Hell, a cheap garbage grade chuck roast is about $4-5 a pound at the local grocerry store.

I wish I lived where I could afford to eat beef....Untill then it's chicken and pork.

Brett


----------



## jlloyd99

Brett-  There are lots of places out there now that are following in the tradition of Omaha Steaks and some are even affordable!  Try a google search of Mail Order Beef and you'll find tons of sites that offer just what your looking for.  Here is one that seems pretty decent and I've thought of using them a time or two for cuts that I can't seem to find here, http://www.mcleanbeef.com/ out of Nebraska.  Do your research and I'm sure you'll find something in your price range that will make it easier to get beef on the table.


----------



## veener88

I have to say up north they ream us on Brisket on the cost.  I have to hunt it down.  Very little if ever do the stores have it.  I have to go to a butcher shop.  I will have to check out these online places.  When I go to SE MO t meet up with some old friends I am taking a cooler and I hope at least $100 to get some meet in the freezer.  My Sams have never has Brisket though.


----------



## grandmaster

I am not sure if this sale is for the Austin area only, but Albertson's has full packers for $.99/lb when you buy at least $10 dollars of other groceries.


----------



## buzzard

Albertson's in the dallas area had brisket on sale for .99. i was busy this weekend and couldnt buy any :cry: 
\i think the regualr price ther is 1.59-179 then wally world is usually 1.29 or so same as sams.


----------



## veener88

I have to say I was pissed with I went to Sam's yesterday with their Brisket.  They wanted $3 a lb and the briskets were no more then a inch thick.  The top fax was paper thin.  I do not even think you can smoke that.  When I asked were they had a real brisket at they just said that is all they had and ever get.  

I realy think this show I need to move down south.  Our meat selection sucks up in northern IL.


----------



## jminion

veener88
What you need to do is tell the meat manager what it is your doing and what you would like for product, they can get it. Plan on buying a case the first time. What will happen as they open their eyes to market that is out there they will start having it on hand. There are others out there in your area that are looking for it also.
Jim


----------



## veener88

I did ask when I was there and I found out that they get all of theirs pre packaged.  I found out unlike the Sam's I had down in MO they have not butcher or anything in site.  I have 10 weeks before I go down to MO again to see some old college friends and thanks to the help on this board I am going to buy a case.  I know they will be a lot cheaper to down there.  Before this I did not even know that they sold meat by the case.  I realy hope when I come home my car will be a lot more heavy.


----------



## tpope

normally our wally-mart is $1.58 for a packer but today they are on sale 
for $1.10 /lb so I bought a nice 10 pounder 
todd


----------



## veener88

Man I need to move down south.


----------



## mrgrumpy

I noticed at MY wally world that the price use to be $1.28 a pound.  Then they went to $1.38 and finally $1.58.  Well the other day, the brisket was $1.58 a lb on the label, but I noticed on the sticker on the meat counter, it was $1.38.  

Now I say the sticker, this is the small sticker on the front of the rack that they scan when they order.  I am thinking of getting one, and see what it rings up, then if it doesn't ring up right, complain...... sounds like a plan.  

Then pull the rest out of the buggy.... all of them that is.  The last time, I only got 6, and you should have seen the looks I was getting when I just kept pulling them out of the display.

Bill


----------



## Dutch

mrgrumpy, I find that making friends with the Meat department manager has it's  benefits- He'll order me my own case of meat-so far it's been whole chickens,, ribs, pork butts, pork cushion meat [for making my own sausage] and packer brisket. Plus, he'll let me know in advance when they are going to have a sale on the meats that I use for smoking so I can put an order in for a case.

Of course I feed him and his crew good too-thier eyes light up when they see me walking toward the meat department pushing a shopping cart with my cooler in it-they know it holds the lastest offerings from my smoker.


----------



## toddam310

I just purchased one yesterday from the local butcher for $2.19 a pound, while that appears to be pretty good, I am seeing a LOT better prices here.  Guess I'll need to do a little more shopping soon.


----------



## Dutch

Went with the Bride to wally's world to make groceries last night and while in the meat section, I saw a 1 3/4 pound trimmed brisket flat for $5.58 a pound. Right next those were the packer brisket for $1.58 a pound. Was thinking about doing a brisket smoke for Fathers' Day but the Bride informed me in a not so suttle way that I WAS NOT going to fix dinner this Sunday!! :( Guess I'll have to figure out something else-meybe do some ABT's for appiteasers and then smoke some pineapple to go with vanilla icecream for after dinner.


----------



## jminion

Just picked up a case of chuck roll for 1.69 a pound and a case of American Kobe $2.19 a pound. 
Jim


----------



## Dutch

Nice score on that American Kobe, Jim. Is it from the Snake River Farms? When is dinner? :D


----------



## veener88

I just order my Brisket yesterday from my butcher.  Luckly for only $1.99 a lb for un trimed.  Got the same guy that cut my clud.  Doing it for fathers day.  With my new meat slicer $10 at a garage sale for a 6 3/4" never used it should make for a good meal now this Sunday.  I could never cut my brisket by had thin enough for my taste.


----------



## jminion

catering on Friday for 80 and then another next week. Nice to have some good pricing right now.
Jim


----------



## willkat98

Holy Chit, $3.99 # in today's sale ad.   Unbelievable


----------



## brett_s

Well, here's a little update on what I found.

I found choice grade whole briskets for $4.49 a pound.  These are fresh, and very nice looking.  Pricey, but they seem very nice.

I've found a couple of fresh select, mediocore looking ones for over $5 a pound at the other local butchers.

And the local wall mart super duper grocery store has cryovaced, poor looking (I think they may be dog food grade.......) for $4.99 a pound.

It looks like no brisket for me.

Brett


----------



## cajunsmoker

1.29 @ # for packers.  Bought a 13# for about $15.00.


----------



## larry maddock

yo C.S.
 dude,
local super market has packers at $1.69 a lb.

they went about 9 to 12 lbs. each


----------



## funk

I live in Western New York and BJ's wholesale had flats for $3.59 lb and Wal-Mart was $3.50.  I debating wether to do a brisket for a family party next week or stick with shoulders and ribs.


----------



## funk

One questions, will it say "packer" on the packaging?  I am new to this and when I decide to do my first brisket, I want to be sure I know what to look for.  Thanks.


----------



## cajunsmoker

Hey Funk,

I can't remember what it says.  Seems like it says "whole beef brisket" but I can't say for sure.

If you look for the biggest chunk of beef, thick on one end and thin on the other and it says brisket then that will be what you want.


----------



## larry maddock

yo funk,
they will be in cry-o-vac package.

ask the meat dudes at the market


----------



## roksmith

WOW talk about a price difference..

I just checked this weekend..

$6.99 per pound for flats....$1.39 per pound for packers...

guess which way I'm a leaning??


----------



## Dutch

A little forward?? :P (I was tempted to ask "To the right?" but then that  wouldn't be very PC . :roll: 

My second guess is you're going with a packer?? :mrgreen:


----------



## cajunsmoker

I know it's a pain in the butt to trim down a brisket, and if you're a meat market that probably means trimming down dozens of briskets, but still that seems like a large difference in price.


----------



## icemn62

I usually pay only about $1.99 per pound, but I think I would faint or have a fit if the store had brisket for $6.99


----------



## cajunsmoker

I heard that Iceman :!: 

I can get ribeye's for 6.99 a # :shock:


----------



## Dutch

If a market can sell packer briskets for $1.69 a pound, their price for it is like 80-90 cents a pound. For trimmed briskets they pay close to $3.00-3.50 a pound. Now if they can take that 90 cents a pound packer and split the point and flat and trim them up andd turn around and sell them for $6.99 a pound; the market has a greater profit margin than if they order in trimmed flats and points. It's basicly "All hail the mighty dollar". :)


----------



## cajunsmoker

"Caught between the longing for love, and the search for the legal tender."

Jackson Browne


----------



## crispy

just bought 4 15# briskets today @ 2  12# bone in porkloins for  $70.97


----------



## ultramag

The true local grocery store (read not Wal-Mart) had packer cuts in cry-ovac, trimmed, for $1.99 a lb. this weekend. Pretty sweet deal I thought. I rolled them around and they had been trimmed about perfect for smoking. All I did was unwrap it and rub it down. I usually don't like to buy and freeze my meat for smoking, but I broke the rules and snagged a couple extras too.


----------



## woody

Explain American Kobe. I knwo the deal with the real Kobe, how does AMerican Kobe compare in taste, tenderness, price, etc?


----------



## larry maddock

is that 60 lb of brisket and
24 lbs of pork loin 
fo r 71 bucks????

where you at????
is that Mid nite Meat sales????
thats a division of
spotandsteel.....


----------



## cajunsmoker

I heard that Larry Joe :!:   That sounds like Home Boy shopping channel to me :!:


----------



## joed617

I just paid 2.29 per lb for a whole packer brisket. 



Joe


----------



## urickmic

Here In SE Wisconsin there's a GFS restaurant supply store That's open to the public (Gordon Food Service) and they usually have a nice selection of packer cut Briskets 10 - 15 lbs

But the price is a bit shocking @ 3.99 lb

I just bought one and it was just under $60 but quite Delicious

if you can handle the sticker shock


----------



## buckeye4ever

Bought some the other day here in Columbus, OH from GFS.   $3.15/lb on packers.


----------

